# Rust in a darkroom??



## btooomayers (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi,

I'm am considering setting up some non-photography equipment in a darkroom that is shared with a standard photo-developer station. The room smells strongly of developer (acetic acid?) and I am wondering if I need to worry about steel surfaces rusting with the develper fumes. Is this typically a problem in Darkrooms? I have done some internet searches on corrosion and darkrooms, but the only definite thing I've found is that sink drains can rust.

do metal items that don't come into direct contact with the developer rust?

Thanks!

-BTM

(just realized that I posted this originally in the wrong forum, appologies for the repeat)


----------



## ann (Mar 10, 2008)

check your other post regarding the same question


----------



## JIP (Mar 10, 2008)

This is where it belongs but you should post only once.


----------



## btooomayers (Mar 10, 2008)

Sorry about the double post. >.<

I am thinkng of putting some photolithography equip in the room.  I want to convert the darkroom into a "dirty" cleanroom for semiconductor fab.  But, I share the space with other users who will be using it for developing while I am not there. 

The equip is like an enlarger: litght source, shutter, mirrors.  It will never get direct contact with liquids, and I will cover it with plastic when I am not there.   Have you ever noticed things rusting in a 1-3 month period if they are never contact liquids?  

-B


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 11, 2008)

Without proper ventilation, the air in a darkroom can get a very high moisture content. Some of the chemicals used in Photography can get into this atmosphere and so there is always the risk of corrosion. Make sure the room has adequate ventilation and your stuff is properly stored when you are not using it.


----------

